# Homemade Tools >  94 Simple Homemade Tools

## Jon

We have lots of complex and intricate homemade tools listed here on HomemadeTools.net, but we also love the simple "Why didn't I think of that?" tools.

Here's a selection of 94 simple homemade tools made by HomemadeTools.net forum members. For more of our best homemade tools, see here: Must Read Homemade Tools.













Adjustable Pushrod Length Checker
 by Cobalt327

tags: push rod













Transmission Filler
 by Dave W

tags: transmission, funnel













Oil Pump Pickup Installation Tool
 by Cobalt327

tags: oil pump













Trolley Jack Extensions
 by brightspark

tags: floor jack













12v Audible Circuit Tester
 by ltlvt

tags: tester, continuity tester













Clevite Cord Hanger
 by ltlvt

tags: cord, bearing













Air Tank Quick Fill Attachment
 by ltlvt

tags: air tools













Piston TDC Stop
 by ltlvt

tags: hand tools, piston, camshaft













Pinion Depth Checker
 by ltlvt

tags: rearend, hand tools













SDS Scutch Chisel
 by brightspark

tags: chisel, power hammer













Dolly
 by nonhog

tags: autobody, dolly, hand tools













Striking Plate for Arc Welder
 by brightspark

tags: arc welder













Emissions Sensor Removal Tool
 by redsilo

tags: welding, specialty socket













Cordless Drill Holder
 by dwcoffey

tags: cordless, drill, holder













Log Center Finder
 by Patrick

tags: marking, centering













Pipe Alignment and Welding Clamp
 by EclecticNeophyte

tags: alignment, C-clamp, welding













Helping Hand
 by nortin

tags: engine, rearend













Engine Timing Aid
 by nortin

tags: engine, distributor













Magnetic Pickup
 by naughtyboy

tags: magnet, pickup tool













Wire Stripper
 by naughtyboy

tags: wire stripper, hand tools













Metal Marker
 by naughtyboy

tags: marking, hand tools













Reduced Shank Drill
 by naughtyboy

tags: drill, turning













Allen Key Extender
 by naughtyboy

tags: wrench, hex, hand tools, welding













Drill Chuck Adaptor
 by naughtyboy

tags: chuck, drill, turning, adaptor













Tapping Guide
 by naughtyboy

tags: tapping, guide













Fibonacci Gauge
 by ColWA

tags: gauge













Magnetic Note Holder
 by naughtyboy

tags: magnet, clip













Flexible Magnifier
 by naughtyboy

tags: magnifier, loc-line













Drill Bit Organizers
 by naughtyboy

tags: drill bit, organizer













Engine Jack
 by 1951sms

tags: engine, jack













Screwdriver Modifications
 by Alien

tags: screwdriver, hand tools, modification













Water Drill
 by TERBPA

tags: drill, fitting













Bandsaw Brush
 by akaalan225

tags: bandsaw, brush, dowel













Strobe Disc Tachometer
 by wormil

tags: lathe, tach, disc













Clamp Blocks
 by naughtyboy

tags: clamp, welding













Chip Booth
 by Catfish

tags: milling, booth, chip guards













Hole Saw Drilling Guides
 by astroracer

tags: guide, hole saw













Ball Bearing Holder
 by strube1369

tags: vise-grips, pliers, welding













File Handle
 by woodstockva

tags: handle, file, hand tools













High-Pressure Air Wand
 by pursang

tags: air tools, valve, fitting, sprayer













Oil Pump Primer
 by pursang

tags: oil pump, distributor













Bumper Installation Aid
 by pursang

tags: floor jack, C-clamp













No-Spill Oil Cans
 by Catfish

tags: soldering, oil













Bandsaw Modifications
 by pursang

tags: bandsaw, modification, caster(s)













Breaker Bar
 by otp57

tags: ratchet, hand tools, welding













Swarf Magnet
 by Colin70

tags: hanger













Air Tool Holder
 by kjohnson

tags: rack, tool holder













Unclogging Wires
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: storage, cleaner, cyanocrylate













Drill Buffer Conversion
 by Liquidhandwash

tags: buffer, drill, conversion













Inch-to-MM Converter
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: calculator, conversion, adaptation













Reading Tool
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: reading, book prop













Grinder Shield
 by Captainleeward

tags: grinder, safety, shield













Shop Vacuum Nozzle
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: shop-vac, vacuum













Vacuum Hose Hook
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: vacuum, hose













Lining Clamps
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: clamp, luthiery













Rib Clamps
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: clamp, luthiery













Socket Extensions
 by sossol

tags: socket, hand tools













Bandsaw Warning Sign
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: bandsaw, safety













Centering Jig
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: jig, jigsaw blade, centering













Clamp Hanging Rail
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: rack, clamp













Bandsaw Nut Fix
 by Captainleeward

tags: bandsaw, fence













Snow Shovel
 by jere

tags: hand tools, shovel













Curved Sanding Sticks
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: luthiery, sanding block













Miter Saw Spark Diverter
 by Captainleeward

tags: saw, miter, welding













C-Clamp Modification
 by Manitoba Man

tags: C-clamp, modification













Receipt Spindle
 by jere

tags: spindle













Hook
 by The Fe Factor

tags: hooks, cutting torch, plasma













Drill Bit Forest
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: drill bit, tool storage













Bench Vacuum Nozzle Box
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: vacuum













Bottle Openers
 by scorch

tags: magnet, forging, bottle opener













Copper Soft Jaws
 by Paul Jones

tags: vise, soft jaws













Rotating Workstand
 by nortin

tags: workstand













Bridge Clamps
 by sandalogue

tags: clamp, luthiery, welding, guitar













Flat Bottom Drill Bit
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: drill bit, luthiery, modification













Tubing Cutoff Jig
 by astroracer

tags: tubing, jig, clamp













Round Tubing Layout Jig
 by astroracer

tags: tubing, jig, layout, caster(s)













Beam Compass
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: compass













Cherry Hook
 by Christophe Mineau

tags: hooks, harvesting, fruit













Center Finder
 by morsa

tags: centering, turning













Lathe Dogs
 by mklotz

tags: lathe













Lead Screw Cleaner
 by mklotz

tags: cleaner, toothbrush, lead













Fishtail Gauge Alignment Method
 by mklotz

tags: gauge, alignment, V-block













Tweezer Modification
 by mklotz

tags: tweezer













Cut Nail Tools
 by mklotz

tags: chisel, scraper













Sawzall Sanding Blade
 by peteco

tags: sander, sanding block













Welder's Helper
 by leversole

tags: welding













Sorting Tray
 by mklotz

tags: sorting













Skiving Knife
 by GBrackett

tags: knife, leather













All Weather Notepad
 by Keith William Knull

tags: writing













Tool Belt Notepad
 by Keith William Knull

tags: writing













Tool Holder
 by Captainleeward

tags: table saw, tool holder













Light Hanger
 by Paul Jones

tags: light, hanger













Shepherds' Crooks
 by Philip Davies

tags: farm tools













Deburrer and Polisher Dust Collector
 by the.hogman

tags: dust collection, bench grinder

----------

chevysman21 (Feb 22, 2016)

----------

